
Ask HN: iOS Recipe Managers - michalrentka
Which recipe manager app on iOS do you use? Are there any good ones that you use which are not too expensive?<p>I&#x27;m looking for one which should ideally have:<p>- sync across all devices (iOS and MacOS)
- simple manual adding of recipes (I want to add non-english recipes, so automatic parsing from web probably won&#x27;t work in my language)
- tagging or some kind of categorisation (type of ingredients, type of meal, etc.)
- advanced search based on tags&#x2F;categories
- a shopping list would be nice too<p>Am I maybe missing any good features? Are there other features that you use regularly which I should be aware of?<p>Thanks!
======
fsflyer
Paprika. Often has a Black Friday sale if you think it’s too expensive.

It can also scale recipes up and down.

